# Raft motor mount



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy hell...that thing looks like a mid-evil armored horse going to battle.


....awesome!


----------



## speadlight (Jul 26, 2005)

TIG envy.


----------



## cgolas (Apr 30, 2016)

This is a badass setup


----------

